# Does that mean i can't use Speedshift?



## Lion800 (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello,

I have an MSI intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8750H CPU @ 2.20GHz laptop. When speedshift is off and i check the value in the FIVR window when moving the power slider, i don't see any values, there's nothing there. Does that mean i cannot use Speedshift?

When i DO turn on speedshift, i see the value changing in the FIVR window as i change the value (128, 80 etc..).

Thank you very much.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 11, 2022)

Lion800 said:


> Does that mean i cannot use Speed Shift?


You can use Speed Shift.
If the BIOS does not automatically enable Speed Shift, you can use ThrottleStop to enable it.






When the Speed Shift EPP box is blank in the FIVR monitoring table, that means Speed Shift is not yet enabled. Check the Speed Shift box in the TPL window to enable Speed Shift.

Once enabled, you will see *SST* in green on the main ThrottleStop screen. This confirms if Speed Shift is enabled or not. You will also see a number show up in the Speed Shift EPP box in the monitoring table. EPP = 0 is for maximum CPU speed even when lightly loaded. Windows often times sets EPP = 84 so the CPU will slow down when lightly loaded.





After Speed Shift is enabled, use ThrottleStop to switch between the Windows High Performance, Balanced and Power Saver power plans. Each time you make a change, check the FIVR monitoring table to see if the Speed Shift EPP value changes. If you do not see any changes, that means Windows does not have control of the Speed Shift EPP value. If that is the case, you can check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main screen of ThrottleStop and you can use ThrottleStop to adjust the EPP value to whatever you like.

Most users do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main ThrottleStop screen because Windows 10 or Windows 11 takes care of Speed Shift EPP automatically as soon as you enable Speed Shift.


----------



## Lion800 (Apr 11, 2022)

Thank you for your reply. Yes it does not change by itself when i change the power plans inside TS. I have to check Speed shift EPP and change it myself.

I know this has been asked a thousand times: But i was gaming previously with speedshift disabled and speedstep ON. I was using the balanced mode with the power slider to max (best performance), which i think was equivaling to 128 EPP value.

Now with speedshift enabled, what EPP do you recommend? I see people using 128 and other 84, 80 or even 0.

Thank you again.


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 11, 2022)

Windows likes to use 84.

I used to recommend 80 because it was a nice multiple of 16 which is a multiple of 2. I thought this would make the binary gods happy.

When plugged in, if you do not have any thermal issues, setting EPP to 0 for maximum performance is not such a bad idea. Intel CPUs save power by entering C states like C7 when idle. It makes everyone feel good that they are saving power by slowing their CPU down when it is lightly loaded but the reality is that it does not make a huge difference.

Here is a comparison on my desktop computer when idle at 5000 MHz vs idle at 800 MHz. Not a huge difference in power consumption or idle temperatures. Use whatever EPP value you like.





An EPP setting of 128 can reduce maximum performance. That is why I recommend 80 or 84 instead if you want to slow your computer down when lightly loaded.


----------



## Lion800 (Apr 11, 2022)

Great thank you. I also have the power limit controls disabled. I gave up trying to find the right settings. I know i can probably get better temps if i mess with them but i just gave up so i keep it disabled!


----------

